# Emulateur Classic Mac pour Mac OS 10.13



## drake94 (10 Juin 2018)

Bonjour !

J'ai la dernière version de Mac OS et j'ai trouvé des jeux sur abandonware. J'adorais jouer à ces jeux plus jeune et j'aimerais me refaire des parties, mais évidemment ils sont incompatible avec les nouveaux système (ils ne supporte que la version Classic)

Du coup, vous connaissez des émulateurs de Classic compatible Mac OS X ?

Merci !


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2018)

Le meilleur mais qui ne fonctionne pas pour tous les jeux : SheepShaver

Petit tuto : http://www.mac-emu.net/spip.php?article1311


----------



## drake94 (11 Juin 2018)

Merci !!!

Cependant le lien de téléchargement ne semble pas valide, je vais regarder un peu par ci par là


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juin 2018)

Salut *Drake
*

Va voir sur le site ☞*Emaculation.com*☜

tu trouveras un tuto d'installation à la rubrique *SheepShaver*.


----------



## drake94 (11 Juin 2018)

Ok, J'ai put trouver le lien ici https://www.macintoshrepository.org/download.php?id=11274&form=1. Il faut s'inscrire, mais il doit y avoir d'autres sites.

Il est cependant dis dans le tuto_* "Pour faire tourner l’application, il faudra une rom de Mac OS inférieure ou égale à la version 1.6. Vous trouverez ces roms sur vos cds de Mac OS 8.5 à 9.0 dans le Dossier Système. Il suffit de la placer dans le dossier que vous désirez." *_Mais je n'ai pas ces Rom, où peut on se procurer des roms fiables ? En attendant, je cherche et je test !

EDIT : Je vins de voir le post de macromaniac, je regarde ton lien de suite, merci !


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Juin 2018)

Et en 64bit [emoji3]
Marche très bien en 10.13 et prêt pour la suite.


----------



## Vivid (16 Août 2018)

J'ai trouver une vidéo pour installer SheepShaver sans vous énerver, parce que les liens relatif a du texte 
même si il parle comme un canard c'est accessible et cela marche en prime, prochaine étape installer CodeWarrior et mes sources .

ps; cela fait un moment que je ne suis pas passer sur le forum et je le trouve pas très lisible..
 tant que j'y suis; un grand merci éternel a macomaniac pour m'avoir plus qu'aider a installer windaube sur ma bécane.

a+


----------

